# The little girl and policeman.



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

A policeman, sitting on a horse, was waiting to cross the street. A little girl came riding up on her bicycle to cross the street as well. The policeman asked her: "Did Santa Clause bring you that bike."
The little girl said; "Yes, Santa brought it to me". 
The policeman wrote out a ticket. When he gave it to the little girl he said: "Give this to your daddy and tell him next time Santa brings you a bike, make sure it has a reflector on the rear fender." The little girl smiled sweetly and said; "Did Santa bring you that horsey?" The policeman, trying to play along, said; "yes, Santa did bring me this horsey". The little said: "Well the next time Santa brings you a horse, tell him the dick belong under the horse."


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Rotflmao!!!\\:d/


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

Cracker :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

You've ruined my image of Santa Claus...mean man 

LMAO


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

maggie fraser said:


> Cracker :lol::lol::lol:


Did you know that is a derogatory term in some places??????? ha ha. 

I'm not offended, it would be one of the nicer things I've been called in recent days. ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

David, can you be a little more explicit - Maggie lives in a cardboard box in Scotland and I on a hill in Switzerland which is very often known to the inhabitants over the other side of the pond!

I do however understand Maggie and I enjoyed the joke


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Did you know that is a derogatory term in some places??????? ha ha.
> 
> I'm not offended, it would be one of the nicer things I've been called in recent days. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


Just wait until Maggie says "knock you up" for telephoning you :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

C'mon guys, let a little Swiss girl into the insider conversation!


----------



## maggie fraser (May 30, 2008)

David Frost said:


> Did you know that is a derogatory term in some places??????? ha ha.
> 
> I'm not offended, it would be one of the nicer things I've been called in recent days. ha ha
> 
> DFrost


 
Cracker is a wonderful expression, one can take and interpret it in many different scenarios... the hint behind the sentiment here was the laughing smilie. I don't know the American definition to which you are alluding but I like it because it is a cracker of an expression. 

As for 'Knocking up' whilst on the telephone, I'm a wee bit lost there, knocking up over here has sexual connotatations....didn't get the phone bit 

Damn good joke!


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

David Frost said:


> A policeman, sitting on a horse, was waiting to cross the street. A little girl came riding up on her bicycle to cross the street as well. The policeman asked her: "Did Santa Clause bring you that bike."
> The little girl said; "Yes, Santa brought it to me".
> The policeman wrote out a ticket. When he gave it to the little girl he said: "Give this to your daddy and tell him next time Santa brings you a bike, make sure it has a reflector on the rear fender." The little girl smiled sweetly and said; "Did Santa bring you that horsey?" The policeman, trying to play along, said; "yes, Santa did bring me this horsey". The little said: "Well the next time Santa brings you a horse, tell him the dick belong under the horse."


hahaha:lol: :lol: - I like her sand!
I thought (bit did not express O ) the same sentiment to the Winnipeg copper who figured my all but stopped speed of .0005 km/h (brake stand - I was clipped in and didn't want to unstrap...) was a real hazard to road safety and gave me a ticket for not coming to a complete stop on my bicycle.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Gillian Schuler said:


> David, can you be a little more explicit - Maggie lives in a cardboard box in Scotland and I on a hill in Switzerland which is very often known to the inhabitants over the other side of the pond!
> 
> I do however understand Maggie and I enjoyed the joke


ha ha, ok, first, I was just joking. I was not offended.

Cracker, depending on the connotation can be a slang term for a white person. It can, depending on who uses the term be a reference to a "red neck". 

It really does depend on who is saying it, to whom it's said and the situation.

DFrost


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

Gillian Schuler said:


> C'mon guys, let a little Swiss girl into the insider conversation!


White trash>hillbilly> cracker>rube> ******* in descending order of likelihood of getting one's lights punched out in the southern U.S.

Did I forget anything?:-k

Hope that helps Gillian!


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Margaret Wheeler said:


> White trash>hillbilly> cracker>rube> ******* in descending order of likelihood of getting one's lights punched out in the southern U.S.
> 
> Did I forget anything?:-k
> 
> Hope that helps Gillian!


much better definition than mine. Very good.

DFrost


----------



## Candy Eggert (Oct 28, 2008)

maggie fraser said:


> As for 'Knocking up' whilst on the telephone, I'm a wee bit lost there, knocking up over here has sexual connotatations....didn't get the phone bit
> 
> Damn good joke!


Sorry Maggie...for sure it's a Irish expression ;-) Thought perhaps you were close enough geographically speaking for government work :smile: 

Means the same over here as in Scotland. Those Irish people are just weird :-\"


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Candy Eggert said:


> Just wait until Maggie says "knock you up" for telephoning you :lol::lol::lol:



Or asks for a ***.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> hahaha:lol: :lol: - I like her sand!
> I thought (bit did not express O ) the same sentiment to the Winnipeg copper who figured my all but stopped speed of .0005 km/h (brake stand - I was clipped in and didn't want to unstrap...) was a real hazard to road safety and gave me a ticket for not coming to a complete stop on my bicycle.


 Lynn,

If I was hitting you in the head with a hammer would you want me to stop, or slow down?O


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Lynn,
> 
> If I was hitting you in the head with a hammer would you want me to stop, or slow down?O


chuckle, chuckle.

DFrost


----------



## Margaret Wheeler (May 29, 2010)

David Frost said:


> much better definition than mine. Very good.
> 
> DFrost


 
David, you had it nailed lol. We get an A in American fightin words 101 (not for credit)8)


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> Lynn,
> 
> If I was hitting you in the head with a hammer would you want me to stop, or slow down?O


Howard the thing was I was riding with my hubby and had been ragging on him that we had to stop at stop signs and old Mr. Competitive just had to beat the Ol' Lady and had blown thru the stop sign like his arse was on fire! I was trying to be all honest and stop


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Howard Knauf said:


> Lynn,
> 
> If I was hitting you in the head with a hammer would you want me to stop, or slow down?O


Wouldn't really make much difference after the first one or two.


----------



## Lynn Cheffins (Jul 11, 2006)

I was wearing a helmet.....


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Lynn Cheffins said:


> Howard the thing was I was riding with my hubby and had been ragging on him that we had to stop at stop signs and old Mr. Competitive just had to beat the Ol' Lady and had blown thru the stop sign like his arse was on fire! I was trying to be all honest and stop


I'll add that one to the list right next to "I have to pee!" LOL

I was just funnin ya.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> I'll add that one to the list right next to "I have to pee!" LOL
> 
> I was just funnin ya.


My favorite, and an actual excuse; Officer I know I should have stopped. I was texting my son and just didn't see the sign. 

As someone else pointed out earlier somewhere in this forum; you just can't fix stupid.

DFrost


----------



## Gillian Schuler (Apr 12, 2008)

Thanks for the "translations"!!

I know now that crackers are not just for Christmas!

We've some pretty good expressions in Swiss German - just a pity no one outside this country speaks Swiss German, not even the Germans.


----------

